# gold by gold-finger ram memory



## tankist (Oct 27, 2011)

hallo. 
ich bin neuer hier und wollte paar fragen wissen.
ich habe ca.30 kg.ram speicher.
wie kann ich am besten gold aus finger rausholen?

and how can I best get gold out of IC?

Integrated Circuit (IC) Chip, contains micro scale Gold wires


----------



## micronationcreation (Oct 27, 2011)

tankist said:


> hallo.
> ich bin neuer hier und wollte paar fragen wissen.
> ich habe ca.30 kg.ram speicher.
> wie kann ich am besten gold aus finger rausholen?



thanks to google translate:

I'm new here and wanted to know some ask.
I have about 30 kg.ram memory.
how can I best get out of gold finger?


----------



## micronationcreation (Oct 27, 2011)

There is a few threads on the subject here is one: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827&p=115873&hilit=memory+ram#p115857


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 27, 2011)

excellent Micro, I was going to recommend that one.

For the fingers: 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=720#p6273

Welcom Tankist!

Phil


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 27, 2011)

When you cut that fingers off memory stick don't throw that away. You can either sell that or process single chips from memory sticks. Next time try to use google translator - it is free here: http://translate.google.ie/?hl=en&tab=wT

Wenn Sie schneiden die Finger-Speicherstick nicht, dass wegwerfen. Sie können entweder verkaufen, oder werden einzelne Chips von Memory-Sticks.
Das nächste Mal versuchen, Google Translator verwenden - es ist kostenlos hier: http://translate.google.ie/?hl=en&tab=wT


----------



## Hannibal Smith (Oct 28, 2011)

Endlich mal n deutscher hier. :lol: 


Gruß
Hannibal


----------



## Seagate (Oct 31, 2011)

Und noch einer ......... !!! :? 8)


----------



## dtectr (Oct 31, 2011)

*"{Music symbols} ...and a partridge in a pear tree!!!"* 8) :lol: 

*But seriously, welcome in !!!* Aber im Ernst, in Empfang !!!

Was können wir vernünftigerweise tun, um einigermaßen Platz für unsere internationalen Mitglieder ist gut für uns alle.
*Whatever we can reasonably do to reasonably accommodate our international members is good for us all.*

For example, our founder is from Quebec 

Par exemple, notre fondateur, est originaire de Québec - Quelle langue est-ce?  :lol: 

Wahrlich, eine Welt. *Truly, one world.*


----------

